# Hemi-Sync audio tapes



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Do anyone have any positive experience with these audio tapes ?


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

It's Brain Entrainment which has proven to work very well

I used Holosync which is another Brain Entrainment cd and it's worked really well. It's suppose to raise your emotional threshold for what you handle. However be warned that if you may get some emotional upheaval from time to time in the form of memories or emotions so it might be worth seeing a therapist or taking medication while you use it.


----------



## Xenangel82 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have never heard of this. Does it work well for social anxiety specifically. Or is it more designed to help you relax?


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Area88 said:


> It's Brain Entrainment which has proven to work very well
> 
> I used Holosync which is another Brain Entrainment cd and it's worked really well. It's suppose to raise your emotional threshold for what you handle. However be warned that if you may get some emotional upheaval from time to time in the form of memories or emotions so it might be worth seeing a therapist or taking medication while you use it.


Do you thing that Hemi-sync audio tabes are as good as Holosync ?

can you tell me, How often do you recommend to listen to audio or How
long will it take before I notice a difference ?


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Payn said:


> Do you thing that Hemi-sync audio tabes are as good as Holosync ?
> 
> can you tell me, How often do you recommend to listen to audio or How
> long will it take before I notice a difference ?


I've never tried Hemi-Sync but Holosync the effects were dramatic almost from the start. About days 7 and 15, I noticed big shifts and started to feel better than I had whole of last year.

I listen to Holosync every day (1 hour) and have done for 7 months. I did Awakening Prologue in 4 months and now I'm on Awakening Level 1. This next level has been so much harder though because it's caused me to relapse with panic attacks, nightmares, GAD but I know if I can keep going, I'll come out so much better than when I first started.

Holosync isn't easy though because it's not a quick fix and needs time commitment. Each level is also around $200 each but there's no obligation to carry on, you do the first level and quit if you wanted. It's cheap compared to all the money I've spent on therapy which is way over £10,000.

I'd rate Holosync 9/10 for results so far but for speed, maybe around a 6/10. There are quicker ways to beat anxiety but I tried everything else and this is the only thing that has worked for me


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

*have tried drugs in the past*



Area88 said:


> I tried everything else and this is the only thing that has worked for me


Is this more effective like a Nardil drug ?(...because i know, that you have tried this drug in the past...)


----------



## Area88 (Oct 4, 2010)

Payn said:


> Is this more effective like a Nardil drug ?(...because i know, that you have tried this drug in the past...)


 This is such a tough question to awnser. Against normal SSRI's, I'd say Holosync is way more powerful. Compared to Nardil, it's probaly a very close race. I'm actually thinking of going back on Nardil very soon, so this would be the best way for me to compare to tell you the truth. But for people who can't get Nardil, my advice is defintly give Holosync a try, it's probaly the best alternative.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Payn said:


> Do anyone have any positive experience with these audio tapes ?


ive had a lot of success with audio tapes. never heard of those h sync ones but ive had success with others especially thinkrightnow and joseph clough's empoweringsounds


----------

